# Enjoying the fall scenery with my senior girl



## BeccaB (Feb 22, 2012)

It's been a lovely fall so far this year and me and my girl have taken advantage of the weather to enjoy almost daily 6 mile walks in the hills. My daughter started headstart this fall and quite honestly these walks with her have helped keep my sanity. Literally thought i'd go crazy missing Rosie during the days while she's in school as the house is just tooo quite without her home. Of course ginnie is often quit disgusted with me on these walks as its squirrel season and my mom has trained and used her the past 3 years to retrieve the squirrels so when she see's a squirrel she thinks i should shoot it and gives me looks that say...."there's the squirrel...shoot it, shoot it...why are you not shooting it...here let me point it out for you". which normally leads to her giving me dirty looks as i only take pics of the squirrel and she lay's down sighs in dissapointment. Another benefit to these walks is over the summer she's slimmed down another 6lbs and i've lost 10 in the past month and a half. Its cold and rainy today so no walk for either of us and she's snoozing right now on her blanket. anyways onto pictures.









looking at this picture its hard for me to believe she'll be 10 this december, if it wasn't for the grey she looks almost like a puppy again.
























































wishing i'd shoot the squirrel


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, your Ginnie is a beautiful Old Gold and your little Rosie is so adorable and precious.

Congrats to you and Ginnie on your weight loss, that's fantastic! It's great to hear Ginnie is doing so well, she's obviously feeling great, love seeing them act like a puppy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful pics of your girls. Glad ginnie bug is doing well and enjoying these autumn walks  Best time of year IMO.


----------

